
Transit App: They have lots of resources.… But then again… we have Anton. - peterbonney
https://medium.com/@transitapp/transit-maps-apple-vs-google-vs-us-cb3d7cd2c362#.d7g9rth7t
======
dalke
You can see where my head is. Anton is person who is an algorithms designer. I
was thinking it was the parallel supercomputer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anton_(computer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anton_\(computer\))
. I couldn't figure out why a molecular dynamics computer would be good for a
transit app! :)

------
eyelidlessness
I appreciate the map nerdery, having worked with a bunch of geo nerds, but I
also want to say this is my go-to transit app. It provides features like
traditional mapping apps (routing) and features like One Bus Away but without
required knowledge of routes.

